# Ipad/Iphone Applications Peuvent-Elles être payées une seule



## Meditation (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, alors je vous expose mon problème : J'aimerai savoir si je fais l'acquisition de l'application Infinity Blade pour iphone je l'aurai aussi disponible pour ipad ou l'inverse ? Car je n'aimerai pas payer 2 fois pour le même jeu pour 2 supports. Merci de me répondre et désolé si on a déjà posé cette question.


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2011)

J´ái pas regardé sur l´iTunes Store, mais je suppose que ce sont deux applications _différentes_ (une version HD pour iPad et une autre normale pour iPhone & iPod Touch)... Donc les deux applications devaient être indépendantes, et par conséquent à être achetée à chaque fois...


----------



## Meditation (28 Juin 2011)

Elles ont le même nom, la même date de mise à jour, le même prix, et quand c'était comme ça pour des applications gratuites, elles se rangeaient dans "Applications ipad, iphone et ipod touch"

Donc c'est pas sûr, merci d'avoir essayé de m'aider. je vais essayer de trouver sur internet mais bon.

Tant qu'à chercher, cherche donc aussi, une autre fois, où tu dois poster tes questions, parce que là, c'est le forum pour les applications Macintosh pour lesquelles il n'y a pas de forum spécialisé. Tout ce qui touche aux iMachins iBidules, c'est dans iGeneration que ça se passe ! On déménage.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2011)

Pour Infinity Balde, pas de problème, le jeu marche sur les deux appareils sans problèmes et en plein écran.


----------



## Meditation (28 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pour Infinity Balde, pas de problème, le jeu marche sur les deux appareils sans problèmes et en plein écran.




Merci pour cette réponse, désolé d'avoir mis le sujet au mauvais endroit. Donc à ne payer qu'une seule fois. Bonne nouvelle et merci pour les réponses


----------



## Numa24 (29 Juin 2011)

Quand tu as un petit plus a coté du prix de l'application, ça veut dire que c'est une application universelle, et que donc elle comprend l'application iphone, et ipad.


----------



## Meditation (30 Juin 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> Quand tu as un petit plus a coté du prix de l'application, ça veut dire que c'est une application universelle, et que donc elle comprend l'application iphone, et ipad.



Voilà ! LA réponse qu'il me fallait ! Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse ! je suis allé acheter une carte, et je vais pouvoir installer sur mes 2 appareils en ayant acheté qu'une seule fois ! Merci encore pour toutes vos réponses!

[Sujet Résolu]


----------

